# Diarrhea twins help



## ColoradoMama626 (Apr 30, 2011)

So 6 weeks ago twin A (just turned one) got diaherea I wasn't concerned it happens, but after 2 weeks I got very worried, then at 3 weeks twin B got it, now they both are still suffering.
I think it is infectious not dietary bc it passed from one to other other and onset was very similar. Started with bloating , gas, horrible diaper rash, upwards of 10 dirty diapers daily.

We have done stool samples for giardiasis, etc so far everything is negative but it's hard to get a sample when it's so watery or undigested food.
I went to see specialist who says quit nursing- I don't even understand how I could logistically.
Now baby a poop has turned pale yellow and is not wanting food or anything. I think her body is no longer absorbing nutrients.

I'm worried and scared!

I have tried the BRAT diet - no effect at all, I think its infectious as stated before!

Please any ideas help. My poor babies are suffering!


----------



## ColoradoMama626 (Apr 30, 2011)

Also we even tried a round of arithromyician with no effect at all.


----------



## poppyseed2012 (Sep 12, 2011)

Your poor little ones! It's been almost a month, I hope they've gotten better. I would suggest a probiotic. We give our little guy one daily.

Good luck!


----------



## ColoradoMama626 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for resounding it did eventually go away -- all test came back negative just one heck of a bug! Also just in case another mom comes upon this I ignored the advice to stop nursing but did eliminate dairy in their diet bc it agitated them a bit although now they are fine.


----------

